# Newborn calf fly spray



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Is there anything I can spray on a calf that's less than a day old. Flys are horrible and the calf is getting his fare share. Will spraying this early hurt there bonding?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Not sure about the bonding part, but a very good spray is Gordons horse & pony spray, tractor supply has it... I use it on my horses & cows, it's oil base and lasts a couple days...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

we use a pore on and it works extremely well. Were using this right nowhttps://www.bayerlivestock.com/products/cylence-pour-on-insecticide/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Bug spray made for humans. Hold the can far away and barely mist. Cover eyes if spraying head.


----------

